# hgh



## Big_Dan (Jan 26, 2008)

I am into serious thought about using Gh,

the Gh i would think about using would be either

ansome or jintropin ,

jus wondering about the dosage and length i would use it for ?

i was thinking about using 2iu only on training days,

and was thinking of running it for round about 100 days ,

as i train 4 days a week , it would work out around 5 months ,

money is not really a problem, soo i can support myself when using it ,

jus wanted to know wot would be a suitable length and dosage would be ?

cheers guys Big_Dan


----------



## big (Sep 14, 2004)

If money is really not a problem, use 4iu twice a day (morning and night)... assuming that doesn't cause unwanted side effects.

If it does cause bad sides (and/or money would be a problem at those doses), run 4iu 3-4x/week.

Just IMO.


----------



## Big_Dan (Jan 26, 2008)

thnx for that mate !!

would u reckon i would need to build up to 8iu u day ?

say for 2-4 weeks run 2iu morning and 2iu pwo ,

or jus straight in with 4iu morning then 4iu pwo or before bed ?

jus want to get my facts straight before


----------



## big (Sep 14, 2004)

Yes, I would build up to it.

One of the many great things about GH is that if you do notice any sides, it's in and out so fast that pretty much as soon as you stop, you will find the sides go.

I would start off with 4iu ED and then add a 2nd 4iu shot later (that is, assuming you even need it - you might find you have acceptable results from one shot).

Personally I wouldn't take it PWO though. Either am or pm. My preference is am.


----------



## Big_Dan (Jan 26, 2008)

right ,

Dont mean to be one of those people who keeps asking questions,

but which GH would u personally use or do u use ?

Atm my mate is taking ansomone , and hes just bought tabs from holland and barrett to keep his blood sugar levels stable ,

Is there any particular reason for this ? or is this just wot some people need to take ?


----------



## jjb1 (Jun 28, 2007)

Big_Dan said:


> and hes just bought tabs from holland and barrett to keep his blood sugar levels stable ,
> 
> dont waist your money bro spend that cash on extra gh


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

no reason for it at all...

I would agree with Big to a degree that 2iu's is to low i would start on at least 4iu's for at least 3months any less than this to me is a waste.

Personelly i prefer B4 bed and PWO shots over Am shots but these can still be very good.


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

As for the make of gh mate, it's pretty much same old same old. Just get the one you can access the cheapest dude. I use hygetropin and rate it. I think a few others on here use hyge to. But jin is fine, so is ansamone.


----------



## TaintedSoul (May 16, 2007)

Surely IGF3 would be better as HGH is not know as a mass builder. Unless you wanting to use it for it's other benefits? fat burning, cartlige repair ?? I am no expect by any means still reading up on it and deciding myself.


----------



## gym rat (Jul 10, 2007)

i think gh converts to igf once administrered into the body tainted


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

well neither IGF-1LR3 or GH are mass builders, gym rat is correct though one of the functions of GH is to convert to IGF-1 in the Liver.


----------



## Big_Dan (Jan 26, 2008)

> I would agree with Big to a degree that 2iu's is to low i would start on at least 4iu's for at least 3months any less than this to me is a waste.


I know a couple of people who have been taking it for about 1and1/2 years,

Jus wanted to know if there is a specific safe time time use Gh or could u run it as long as u felt you wanted to ?

I have read a post , posted by ps carb , that states running Gh less than 6 months is waste , and any one thinks they have gained alot from it, would jus be water retention,

Which is think is true, but instead of running it everyday ,

would it benefit me if i upped the dose after say a month

e.g

Week

1-4 - 4iu pwo or pm

4-? - 4iu pwo then 4iu pm

I put the question mark in, because i have not thought of a certain running date yet ,


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

waste of time is probably not the right way of saying it, 3 months is a minimum i would say.

I do not split the dose but some prefer splitting am and pm or am and PWO to be honest the results would not be that different.

i prefer doubling the dose and using it eod whilst off season then switching to ed whilst competing.


----------



## Big_Dan (Jan 26, 2008)

Ok thnx ps carb


----------



## richard11 (Nov 22, 2009)

Ghys iam new on here and jus wondering if u cud giv me sum help,iam runing test prop and tren 4 10weks, wiv 4ius of gh 5 on 2 off,its my first time on the gh,so jus wondering wots the best time 2 take it?as ive bn taking it 4ius b4 bed,and sud it b on a empty stomach?iam loking more 4 fat loss anyfing,if u fink i sud add anyfing 2 my course or swap it round the help wud b much apperciated,iam 26 aswel does age matter on how much gh u take ??


----------



## Donnie Brasco (Oct 23, 2008)

ansamone is this not a 192 amino versions? which could cause problems


----------



## racky (Mar 7, 2010)

is it not possible to becume amune to the stuff though takein the same ammount of i.u over a set duration?.. Ive done 3 boxes to date using 5 i.u per day my plan being to stay on for a full 12-15 boxes.. Ive now come to the assumption that surely joltin the process as im in no rush would reward me more wont sort of store n e form of memory or stop natural growth..

My plan is to now miss a box duration off after every 3 n stay on permanent then.. Sound a better idea than the full 12-15 solid..


----------

